# Finally a Finished Logo I Love!



## lizvang (Nov 24, 2014)

I have FINALLY finished my cigar label design and logo. After months of procrastination and finickiness, I have created something that I believe I am going to love not only now, but in the future!

Feedback definitely welcome. 

Can someone also let me know if the 'common' names for my ingredients are OK or do I have to by law put the full/correct term?

Thanks!


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 24, 2014)

Love your logo!  And I am in love with the little maple leaf  Great name...congrats!


----------



## lizvang (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Katie!!!


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 24, 2014)

You might want to check Health Canada's regulations for the labelling of cosmetics. They specify exactly what has to be in the label, right down to minimum font size. And I'm guessing you haven't registered your recipes yet?


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice label design!


----------



## lizvang (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks coffeetime. I just bookmarked some sites to look over tomorrow. In my year of soaping research I didn't know half the stuff that was mandatory (no font size minimum BTW).


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2014)

I like it. As others have said, might need tweaks for the legal aspect, but it looks good


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 25, 2014)

lizvang said:


> Thanks coffeetime. I just bookmarked some sites to look over tomorrow. In my year of soaping research I didn't know half the stuff that was mandatory (no font size minimum BTW).


This is an excerpt from the cosmetic labelling requirements from Health Canada. Notice the minimum character height. 
------------------------------

Character Height

All information that is required to appear on a label, other than the declaration of net quantity (see "Character Height" in section 5.1.1, "Outer Label Requirements"), must be shown in a manner easily legible under normal or customary conditions of sale or use and must be in letters of not less than 1.6 mm in height. When the area of the principal display surface is less than 10 cm2, the information may be in letters of not less than 0.8 mm in height.

The minimum height of the characters corresponds to the height of an upper-case letter when only upper case is used. The minimum height corresponds to the height of the lower-case letter "o" when words appear in lower case only, or when both upper-case and lower-case letters are used.

For further details, consult sections 14, 15, and 16, of the Consumer Packaging and Labelling Regulations.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2014)

I just saw there is a sticky just above that has info on Canada regulations, too.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks nice liz! Good luck with getting it the rest of the way to buyers.


----------



## lizvang (Nov 26, 2014)

*INCI Confusion*

Getting super confused with INCI stuff online. There doesn't seem to be one big reference site that is up to date on the Health Canada website or anywhere else.

Also, I'm seeing reference to two different ways I can label. One that includes sodium hydroxide and one that doesn't. For example:

With:
Water, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Sodium Hydroxide (Lye), Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Mica, iron oxide.

Without:
Water, Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Olivate, Sodium Castorate, Mica, iron oxide.

Any thoughts?


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 26, 2014)

Lindy is the one with the most experience, so I'm sure she will be along soon. But I use the second, because there is a section that states that processing aids that do not appear in the finished product should be left out. Which would be lye. So only the ingredients that are in the finished product get listed.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 26, 2014)

And yes... Our regs are a bear to wade through. I get a headache every time I have to check something. Although they are less challenging than the EUs regs.


----------



## lizvang (Nov 26, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> And yes... Our regs are a bear to wade through.



My eyes are bleeding! I suppose I can go either or but there is no definitive "list" that is regulated and updated by the INCI folks which is a bit maddening.

Question about weight labelling that I am not too clear on. I'm doing a cigar band (as you've seen in my post) and was wondering if the weight (now changed to grams from oz) can be on the side or does it HAVE to be on the front?


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 26, 2014)

Pretty sure front.


----------



## lizvang (Nov 26, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> Pretty sure front.



Is there any reference to that on the "rules" site? As far as I can see, there isn't. For aesthetics sake, I'd like to keep mine on the side, but if I *have* to, I'll redesign.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 27, 2014)

lizvang said:


> Getting super confused with INCI stuff online. There doesn't seem to be one big reference site that is up to date on the Health Canada website or anywhere else.
> 
> Also, I'm seeing reference to two different ways I can label. One that includes sodium hydroxide and one that doesn't. For example:
> 
> ...


 


coffeetime said:


> Lindy is the one with the most experience, so I'm sure she will be along soon. But I use the second, because there is a section that states that processing aids that do not appear in the finished product should be left out. Which would be lye. So only the ingredients that are in the finished product get listed.


 

If I understand the Canada regs (although I haven't read all this is to read 'aboot' them) you can list what went in to the pot (the first list here) or what the final product is (the second list)


----------



## benefieldclaus (Dec 12, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> Love your logo!  And I am in love with the little maple leaf  Great name...congrats!



Very nice type! The maple leaf balances out all the elements nicely.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 12, 2014)

That is a very lovely and clean label.  I really like it.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2014)

In Canada you must use INCI for your ingredients with no common names (other than what is in the INCI) and the rest of your label, with the exception of the name of the country must be in both official languages.  If you need more info you can PM me.  This is a *huge* subject that takes a book to cover everything.


----------

